# LK Humbled....the day has come....



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The LK humbled....what a headline....I can admit this...but I will never Tap Out!  Lets start off by saying that....My recon work has begun to find this Mr. Cock and retaliate like no other. The LK will not take this abuse....such a senseless act by the Cockster...

Let it be known that I never seen a bomb like this and fortunately, the LK's armor is strong enough to not completely get crushed by this ruthless aggression. I certainly did not think Mr. Cock was coming this hard...LOL...

He surprised me with his precise missles and choice of ammo. I am really at a loss of words about this attack....the generousity just amazes me. I always said if the world were a bunch of cigar smokers, it would truly be a better place....BOTLs/SOTLs are second to none.

Ok...so the LK soften up a bit after this mauling...who wouldn't.....

*But to think the GREAT ONE IS RAISING THE WHITE FLAG!!!????? YOU ARE DEAD WRONG BROTHER!!!!!!!!*

Mr. Cock...the Cockster, the Poppycock, the ***** Pump.....I'm coming for you tough guy....I wont be 100% after this hit...but the LK is bringing EVERYTHING to the table now....I'll send you a damn cooler if that's what it takes....I'm on a mission!!!!! And while I am trying to find you...I just may have to RUFF UP some poor lonely innocent CL members in the meantime!!!!!!!!!!

*COCKKKKKKKKKKKK-------------YOU ARE NEXT!!!!!!!*

THE LONG AWAITED PICS!!! Sry fellas...its been a hectic day! 

Just amazing........


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

That's definitely setting _some_ record. What generosity! Now the search begins for the man that tried to take out the leader of the cigar world! We cannot have such generous people roaming the board at large. They must be captured and brought to justice!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow really nice selection from Chevy chase...


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

<with a tear running down my cheek>

that's just beautiful...


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh...My...God!!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow!!! 

That is a planet killer bomb!!!

Well worth the wait for pics.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Looks like John has stepped up into helping me make Little Mario our Be-otch. :lol:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow
that is simply amazing
my jaw will take time to get off the floor


----------



## wes888 (Aug 16, 2007)

Just awesome!! Giving Pips a taste of his own medicine!


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Well, I was thinking of calling bull$&!t. Glad I didn't! What a hit!

Who was that masked man???


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow that is amazing, I wonder if he really is Chevy Chase..? =o


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

That deserves a WOW


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Totally devastating... couldn't happen to a more deserving member!!


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

That is one helluva bomb. Mario, do you know who sent that? I can't wait to see the retaliation, this looks like it could get messy.


----------



## sysrock (May 24, 2007)

Did he say "bend over" or "Ben Dover"? PiPs, I think that it's bend over and your on the receiving end. Good luck on finding out who he is and I can't wait to see the retaliation.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Give us a widescreen shot Mario-I want to see the number of pillows you throw on the floor every night for the sake of decorating.


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Dayum...


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

HOLY COW!!! I am now a believer!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> Give us a widescreen shot Mario-I want to see the number of pillows you throw on the floor every night for the sake of decorating.


lolololololololololol......you are a clown ass Duane.....lololololol


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

I seek no retaliation....

Consider it a Congratulations gift on the twins....

If your neighbor gives u a card with $50 in it for your twins, you don't send with a card back with $75 do you?

It's a Gift Mario....Just save two, so that we can smoke together.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> Looks like John has stepped up into helping me make Little Mario our Be-otch. :lol:


You have no idea whats on the way to you my friend....your hits will look like child's play!!!


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

BTW who do you think stocks PIPS for his bombing tyrades anyway?


<-----this guy.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

truly the bes Bomb I've ever seen


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> I seek no retaliation....
> 
> Consider it a Congratulations gift on the twins....
> 
> ...


Are you sure "John"...lol.....??? I will definitely save 2 for us...hell...maybe 6!!! lolololol....lets meet soon!!

But let it be known then....my retaliation will be on the innocent here then....some people will be feeling my pain!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> lolololololololololol......you are a clown ass Duane.....lololololol


I had a saying growing up since I was in junior high-always better to be a smartass than a dumbass!!! :lol:


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Gee I think all you did is help the guy reloads.


NICE HIT!! LOL


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

forgop said:


> I had a saying growing up since I was in junior high-always better to be a smartass than a dumbass!!! :lol:


But he called you an ASS CLOWN...

LOL


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> But he called you an ASS CLOWN...
> 
> LOL


No, he said clown ass...big difference.


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

LOL yeah he did!!

lol


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ps Cock...your selection was second to none!!!!!!!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

ass clown... fantastic phrase. 1st quoted in the movie "office space".


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Massive hit for sure. The largest I have seen no doubt ... but LK is pulling his fork lift up to the warehouse (that I am convinced he owns) right now. Be afraid!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ok Duane... Ass Clown....lol


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> But he called you an ASS CLOWN...
> 
> LOL


No he called him a Clown Ass. Win.


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> ps Cock...your selection was second to none!!!!!!!


Thanks,

I did my home work...

But as luck would have it, we enjoy alot of the same stuff.

As far as retaliation goes...man u don't wanna get into that...I have over 300 boxes of SEA-GARS...

It would end with live main lobsters....or Paid tuition for the twins...


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> ps Cock...!


LOL

I'm booking my flight this afternoon.
Awesome Job COC


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I did my home work...
> 
> ...


Don't you mean Maine Lobsters or is that something new I have never heard of?

All in all you lived up to your hype there Mr. actor, great hit to the most deserving member (of your real persona might be #1 after this) of this board.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I did my home work...
> 
> ...


Maybe I should try to go toe to toe with you John. I have 3 little ones to pay for starting in about 15 years.


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Don't you mean Maine Lobsters or is that something new I have never heard of?
> 
> All in all you lived up to your hype there Mr. actor, great hit to the most deserving member (of your real persona might be #1 after this) of this board.


I don't beleive in SILENT LETTERS.

I just beleive in me.


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I did my home work...
> 
> ...


LMAO.

And 300 boxes? 1 day I'll be able to take out you and Mario, you'll see, gimme til about 2029.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> You have no idea whats on the way to you my friend....your hits will look like child's play!!!


I've already got a little something in the works for the next wave...you'll have to go find your twin brother Luigi to help you out next time around. :lol:


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

Mario,

I think that beats the infamous "Stogie Fresh Bomb"...and you had _HELP_ on that bomb.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Damn, something just blew up here and I can't figure out if it was a mortar or the shockwave from this hit. First class my man!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

It did beat out that bomb Cock....for sure....

And its funny that this whole thing started with a simple question....

"Maduro PiPs....what's your deal!?" HAHAHHAHA Damn I am real easy to rile up!! HAHAHAH


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

It was definetly worth the wait!
The Cock is the master of his domain. 
The VSG's alone would have been enough to take out most mortals!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

LK couldn't tap out cause he was knocked the [email protected] out!!:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Simply incredible, I mean are you freaking serious? This guy is the real deal!!!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Class act, both of you. (we need a thumbs up smilie)


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ok....now....people need to watch out....cause Cock Boy and I have an agreement.....so I will take out my frustration elsewhere!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

I was worried that it was all talk, but DAMN!


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

I stand corrected, what a freekin' hit:brick:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

What a hell of a hit!!!!!!!!!!! And those V Figurado look freaking awesome ( I have a few in my humi but have yet to try one). But I think those VSGs where sent to the wrong place! Did you lose my address Mr. Cock LOL. 

PS: I love the fact that this as turned into a love and peace hit and that now the innocent must pay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> I don't beleive in SILENT LETTERS.
> 
> I just beleive in me.


:roflmao: I read the name incorrectly until now...


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> ok....now....people need to watch out....cause Cock Boy and I have an agreement.....so I will take out my frustration elsewhere!!!!!!!!!!


It's gonna be a long 6 weeks for Mario as he's only halfway through the woods so to speak, so look out!!!


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

I have no words....such generosity is just awe inspiring.


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> PS: I love the fact that this as turned into a *love and peace hit*


What? I am getting hit? Yippee!

I want to see pictures of your twins, too, LK! Twins..slobbering on VSGs! That would make a cute baby picture for the scrapbook.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I didn't know Donald Trump was on this forum. Who else could afford such an exquisite selection? I'm truly amazed.


----------



## wes888 (Aug 16, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> ok....now....people need to watch out....cause Cock Boy and I have an agreement.....so I will take out my frustration elsewhere!!!!!!!!!!


Is that a white flag I see being waved?:lol:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Class act, both of you. (we need a thumbs up smilie)


I'm with you 100% on this one Tim--Two; count them 2; fine BOTL loving what they do best--Oh buy the way , I shite my pant and peed them too----Crap.................


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> BTW who do you think stocks PIPS for his bombing tyrades anyway?
> 
> <-----this guy.


OMG!!!! YOU own Atlanticcigar.com!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

Mario,

I do have one request... 

And only you can truly grant this request to make it OFFICIAL.


You are the "LK"...BUt I am the "PK" (PIP KILLER)


Say the word, so that I may add it to my Signature....Oh, and you really don't have a choice....because if you refuse, I will have no option but to throw a wave 2....


and lets not get things messy....


But you need to say it...for all to hear....

That I am the PK


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> Mario,
> 
> I do have one request...
> 
> ...


No way will Mario agree to that!!!!!! Don't do it LK!!!!!


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

Do you REALLY think he has a choice???


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

Excerpts from Mario's first post:

LK Humbled....the day has come....

The LK humbled....what a headline....I can admit this...

Let it be known that I never seen a bomb like this...

He surprised me with his precise missles and choice of ammo. 

I am really at a loss of words about this attack...



I AM THE PK.....U must say the words PIP!!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Very deserving hit.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

There is a difference between acknowledging the massive scale of your bomb and killing pips. He wanted to retaliate, you said no it was a gift, and then you say you want him to throw up the white flag? C'mon pips wouldn't ever go down without a fight!!


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

Pips, knows who i am.

he knows he would run out of fire power againts me.

he has no option.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> There is a difference between acknowledging the massive scale of your bomb and killing pips. He wanted to retaliate, you said no it was a gift, and then you say you want him to throw up the white flag? C'mon pips wouldn't ever go down without a fight!!


I hate to say that any retaliation by the LK would be crushing.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> Pips, knows who i am.
> 
> he knows he would run out of fire power againts me.
> 
> he has no option.


Solve the mystery, who are you?


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

That was spectactular!!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

They LK has been hit so hard he will flail out and attempt to hit anything that comes within range!


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Solve the mystery, who are you?


i'm chevy chase...

AND YOUR NOT!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> i'm chevy chase...
> 
> AND YOUR NOT!


Damnit!!!! I have been slashed and beaten by your wit and superior celebrityhood!!!!!:brick:


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

I seem to remember a story about lobsters from Maine AKA (Main). LOL


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Freakin awesome barrage there "John"! 

Mario is good people, a stellar asset to Cigar Live, and well-deserving of that nuclear warhead. Such a demonstration of benevolence will not go unpunished - you do realize that, don't you? What goes around comes around. Wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

LoK is right CockBoy.....your asking alot...especially if you wont let me retaliate.....yes I know who you are and it will be a VERY LONG and MESSY war to say the least....but your not even giving me ONE SHOT back at ya....now you want me to wave the flag.....I dont know if I can let my community down and allow that....what does the masses think?????? I AM READY AND WILLING to FIRE BACK LIKE NO OTHER....and my choice of weapons will be something that I am known for here and there will be no limits!  Care for at least one round????


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Totally devastating... couldn't happen to a more deserving member!!


Totally agreed..

Good job John Chevy Chase!!I wasnt sure I was going to see this big of a bomb..


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> LoK is right CockBoy.....your asking alot...especially if you wont let me retaliate.....yes I know who you are and it will be a VERY LONG and MESSY war to say the least....but your not even giving me ONE SHOT back at ya....now you want me to wave the flag.....I dont know if I can let my community down and allow that....what does the masses think?????? I AM READY AND WILLING to FIRE BACK LIKE NO OTHER....and my choice of weapons will be something that I am known for here and there will be no limits!  Care for at least one round????


I think you should out 'em and let us take care of him for ya.


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> LoK is right CockBoy.....your asking alot...especially if you wont let me retaliate.....yes I know who you are and it will be a VERY LONG and MESSY war to say the least....but your not even giving me ONE SHOT back at ya....now you want me to wave the flag.....I dont know if I can let my community down and allow that....what does the masses think?????? I AM READY AND WILLING to FIRE BACK LIKE NO OTHER....and my choice of weapons will be something that I am known for here and there will be no limits!  Care for at least one round????


My Dearest Mr. Pips.

Did Hiroshima retaliate? Nagasaki?

While I am sure you have some stellar cigars at your disposal...You know damn well I do...I am not trying to take or even share your moniker (LK) I simply want one of my own (PK)....And deservingly so.

So really, even if you ask for outside help, you know that my allies have more weapons...Lets call a spade a spade here....

While I am sure you will fight a valiant fight, you really have to know that you will ultimately lose. I am not calling you out...I am simply stating a fact that altough U may not want to admit publicly, you know is true.

Just give me the PK...and we all go home happy and safe.


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

DO IT!!!!!!!

Give it up PIPPY!!!!

While you are still kicking!!!!


We will still respect you in the morning!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> Excerpts from Mario's first post:
> 
> LK Humbled....the day has come....
> 
> ...


You happened to miss these lines....

I can admit this...but I will never Tap Out!

The LK will not take this abuse

the LK's armor is strong enough to not completely get crushed by this ruthless aggression.

But to think the GREAT ONE IS RAISING THE WHITE FLAG!!!????? YOU ARE DEAD WRONG BROTHER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kngof9ex-cl (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow Mario you were right it is a sight to see


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't have time to write the 1000 words this bomb deserves... So, here's a picture.....

Nice one John...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

John Coctostan said:


> My Dearest Mr. Pips.
> 
> Did Hiroshima retaliate? Nagasaki?
> 
> ...


I know what you can be capable of PoppyCock...and that makes it very interesting for me. I know what you have at your disposal.....but keep in mind that the LK needs no help here. "Help" was actually offered to me in the past....the bomb you are referring too. So why dont you keep your allies at bay and go ONE ON ONE WITH THE GREAT ONE!!???

The LK may or may not fall.......all I am asking for is one round....like Micky said....cmon Rock...ONE MORE ROUND!  You fired...now allow me to load my rocket launcher....

ps....but wasnt this a gift??? LOL....now you want a PK sig!!! WHAT DOES THE MASSES THINK???


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

LETS FIND OUT...

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10300


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> now you want a PK sig!!! WHAT DOES THE MASSES THINK???


I say give it to him. I will still have the utmost respect for you and John.

Well done boys, you added some new life here. Hats off to both of you.


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> I say give it to him. I will still have the utmost respect for you and John.
> 
> Well done boys, you added some new life here. Hats off to both of you.


Then VOTE!!
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10300


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

You sucked in Spies Like Us!

Also, if you get PK that means that if LK can kill anyone on the boards and you can kill LK, then you're 1 rank higher. I wanna see a fight between you two.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

My god, he sure as hell wasnt joking. That is by far, the best hit ive seen! WOW is all that comes to mind. 

I think we may just have to change your title from legend killer to killed legend, cause he sure as hell dropped a BOMB on your ass!


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

deuce said:


> I think we may just have to change your title from legend killer to killed legend, cause he sure as hell dropped a BOMB on your ass!


Well Done.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Holy cow...im actually humbled in its mere presence.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow, unbelievable!!


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Sweet merciful crap!!! If I ever get anything like that, I'll have to ask Santa to add a humidified wing to my house!


----------



## Woodson (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow. I've been away for a couple days and I'm not sure if PiPs was bombed or hit a Cigar Lottery scratch off!


Jeez!!!! What a sight! :dribble: :dribble: :dribble: 

I love em all... Seriously... they are all my favorite, lol! :redface:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Don't do it PiPs ... There will be nothing left to believe in.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

zion698 said:


> Don't do it PiPs ... There will be nothing left to believe in.


Quoted for the truth... even though this issue has been layed to rest already...


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

OMG! What a hit. I don't even want to think about what revenge will look like. What a great BOTL.


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

Shock and awe. This has to be some kind of record. This is one for the Guinness book of world records me thinks. Damn shame when you smack somebody so hard, they have to go out and buy another humi.LOL What a great group.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

wtf!

I've been gone for to long, who is this guy that bombed you?
I've never seen him around, he must be new or I really haven't been on lol.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

louistogie said:


> wtf!
> 
> I've been gone for to long, who is this guy that bombed you?
> I've never seen him around, he must be new or I really haven't been on lol.


The "guy" was an alias of Sam Leccia, our resident Oliva rep. What a hit!


----------

